# 3-phase Frequency Converter for Lathe



## Micke S (Dec 6, 2014)

I had an extra frequency converter laying and wired it and made a test today to check it is OK before a friend will get it to his lathe. The converter is a used Danfoss unit from an industry that upgraded their machine park. The converter is about 10 years old and the log reads it has been operated for about 300 hours, which is not much for a Solid State item unless it has become overheated or shocked.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K4ZlM1GgB0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmlZ0P6qkrQ

I added a potentiometer on the front panel for manual RPM adjustment.


----------

